# how to start mining with this system?



## Emir (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,
I have a pc with this config:
cpu: 2500k
ram: 8g dd3
gpu: hd5770
Main: ASUS P8Z77-V LX
PSU: 600

recently I decided to upgrade this pc and I wanted to start with gpu, I live in Iran, in recent months there was a huge rush for mining GPUs especially RX series, which caused a double and even triple increment in prices, at such market I found 1650 super, the best suitable and worthy gpu for doing my structural designs and gaming applications. I know mining needs special tools and conditions but I was thinking about starting at a low rate with this home pc! instead of 1650s I can buy 1060 6g, and 1660 is affordable for me too, also I can buy 1660s or 2060 however these cards are too expensive at the moment here but if you recommend I can buy one of them, I have never done mining before and the mining method I have on my mind is to set some limitations on mining power, for example limiting power draw, temp, core clock (I don't exactly know which ones are correct) or maybe other things on 70% so that the gpu wouldn't be worked on full stress, this way I start mining at a low rate and gain some small income and experience and at the same time I won't put my gpu at risk and can do my designs or gaming too. and laters, I can think about more advanced mining tools and systems. do you think this is a good idea and is it right that gpu will be safe by limiting some parameters in order to prevent it from going under full stress? if you say it's a good idea and will work, please let me know about the gpu you recommend for this purpose (considering that higher rank GPUs are extremely expensive at the moment here but 1060 and 1660 are a little more affordable)


----------



## Emir (Feb 3, 2021)

no one? no answer?!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 3, 2021)

Give it a few, you just posted this a few hours ago


----------

